# At 106K and 3K a year, should I switch to Dino Oil



## BobInPa (Sep 11, 2007)

My 2003 Passat GLS 1.8T Variant currently has 106,000 miles. It was our workhorse car until a little over a year ago when I replaced my 1996 Miata with a 2003 BMW 330Cic which has a 3/36 warranty. My Passat's extended warranty ran out right before we bought the BMW which is now the workhorse. So the Passat is now being driven less than 3,000 miles per year.
It has been almost a year and I have put only 2.5K on her since the last oil change. The oil level is down 7 hash marks, it goes down fast after it gets to the hash marks.

Should I continue to change synthetic oil at 5K or switch over to dino oil at 3K?


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Nah, no dino in a turbo, although the new modern dinos are as good as synth oil from 10 years ago.

Just find a $20 jug oil of synth...once a year. In reality, you could go 2 years, depending on your driving cycle and climate. I wouldn't. 

A high-miles synth like Mobil 1 High Miles would be ideal.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

what are you rambling about? you sound pretty stupid.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

brownchicken/browncow said:


> I thought this was a technical forum........that's not very technical.......I mean usually you post some useless graphs and UOAs that mean nothing  :wave:


The graphs and other technical material are only 'useless' if you don't understand them. 

I'm posting nothing more challenging than junior high school science.


You should start your own thread to show us all what you know....whoops, never mind.:wave:


----------

